# You don't know nicotine - Bloomberg



## fbb1964 (14/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (14/4/21)

Grimm Green had a fairly hard go at Bloomberg for his support of the murderous dictator Duterte last night. Bloomberg needs to be held to account for his outright illegal (in term of US law) activities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

